# Cuándo usar condensadores electroliticos o cerámicos



## Ferny (Jul 31, 2006)

¡Saludos!

Ojalá alguien pueda aclararme si hay diferencias entre usar condensadores electrolíticos o cerámicos. Aparte de que los primeros tienen polaridad y los segundos no, ¿qué mas factores hay que tener en cuenta para su elección?

Graciasss


----------



## Willington (Jul 31, 2006)

claro ... o si no no existirian ...

los ceramicos generalmente son de baja capacitancia por ahi maximo 1uF

en cambio los electroliticos llegan hasta los 2200 uF ...

en resumen para altas frecuencias ... ceramicos

para bajas frecuencias hasta DC. electroliticos ...

el audio esta el el punto medio de los dos.


----------



## Ferny (Jul 31, 2006)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Yo de momento lo quiero para frecuencia cero... vamos, que trabajo con DC

Lo preguntaba a raiz de un el circuito regulador de tensión que quiero hacer el cual pide para el terminal de salida Vout un condensador cerámico de 2.2 uF, sin embargo en una figura aparece como condensador electrolítico, de ahí mi duda ya que no sabría cuál usar. Al parecer voy a tener que usar electrolítico ya que los cerámicos no dan tanta capacidad. Pero igualmente me gusta conocer las diferencias ya que nunca me las había planteado...

Un saludo


----------



## antoniodoblas (Jul 31, 2006)

los electroliticos tienen polaridad los demas no. que yo sepa. esa es la diferencia... aparte el valor.

y algunos son autoregenerables.....mm.....pero esos no se si son de papel u otro tipo.........he ahí la pregunte mia......, porque los electroliticos creo que no se regeneran asi tan facil....?


----------



## icarus (Ago 1, 2006)

Los capacitores electroliticos se utilizan en fuentes de alimentacion de cc, filtros, bloqueo de cc. polarizados o no; de gran rendimiento volumétrico, pero también de grandes tolerancias y pérdidas; vida útil desde 1000 hs (se deterioran aunque no se usen).
Los ceramicos en filtros, osciladores, acoplamientos de circuitos. No polarizados; su tamaño es reducido tiene amplificadoras tolerancias.


----------



## Willington (Ago 2, 2006)

quiero agregar que tambien tienen tensiones de trabajo estrictas, si te pasas boom estallan

ya me ha pasado un par de veces y puede ser peligroso, por eso si hay alguna duda es mejor ir por arriba pj si el voltaje de trabajo es de 12v es bueno sar de 16v o 25v ...

la polaridad se debe a que el dielectrico para trabajar necesita que cada electrodo sea de un material diferente, como una bateria de ahi el nombre de electrolitico de "electrolisis"


----------



## mayrenita (Ago 9, 2006)

los condensadores electroliticos tienen un limite de voltaje y si te pasas explotan y es de altas capacitancias, en cambio los ceramicos resisten todo el voltaje que le quieras poner y es de bajas capacitancias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 10, 2006)

Los ceramicos tambien tienen un voltaje maximo de funcionamiento... pero generalmente es elevado, por encima de 500V, aunque hay algunos de bajo voltaje de incluso 6V pero son practicamente en SMD y mucho muy pequeños (un grano de sal)

Si exceden el voltaje de un ceramico se perfora la ceramica y el capacitor se pone en corto.... en cambio cuando exceden el voltaje de un electrolitico el liquido en el interior se evapora e incrementa la presion hasta que explota la capsula de aluminio que lo cubre....


----------



## thevenin (Ago 11, 2006)

Fenny, si lo encuentras en tu librería habitual o biblioteca te recomiendo el libro
"Selección de componentes". 

Viene precisamente eso, como escoger cada componente, su vida útil, sus tensiones de trabajo, como identificarlas las difertentes tolerenancias, como se usan.

Empieza con los disipadores, resistencias, condensadores, diodos, transistores BI, MOS, transformadores.

Muy instructivo, aunque le faltan componentes como transistores unipolares, etc.


----------



## Ferny (Ago 12, 2006)

¡Gracias a todos!

Thevenin: ¿podrías darme el autor o la editorial? Es dificil que lo encuentre por aquí pero si lo hago sería interesante darle un vistazo.

A mi lo que me interesa es que ocupen el mínimo espacio posible, pero teniendo en cuenta que debo montarlos en una protoboard y luego en una placa de componentes. Los necesito entre 470 y 2200 nF, de poco voltaje (no creo que deban aguantar más de 10V). ¿Entonces elegiría electrolíticos?

Saludos


----------



## thevenin (Ago 15, 2006)

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> ¡Gracias a todos!
> 
> Thevenin: ¿podrías darme el autor o la editorial? Es dificil que lo encuentre por aquí pero si lo hago sería interesante darle un vistazo.
> 
> Saludos



Editorial: Marcombo
Autor: Jean-François MACHUT

Ya verás, buen libro, y seguro que no es tán dificil de conseguir.

Suerte.


----------



## Ferny (Ago 15, 2006)

Lo tienen en la biblioteca de mi universidad, pero hasta septiembre no abren de nuevo, habrá que esperar.

Un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 15, 2006)

Por si fuera poco los electroliticos para "DC" hay dos modelos para distintas temperaturas los de 85ºC para fuentes lineales o usos  normales y los de 105Cº para conmutadas.
Una de las caracteristicas mas importantes para condensadores electroliticos para filtro de conmutada es la ESR( o resistencia serie), es como una resistencia dentro del condensador y que se calienta al filtrar los pulsos de las conmutadas, como mayor es esta menor tiempo de vida de la fuente, algunos ya habeis visto placas madre de ordenador con condensadores electroliticos reventados por esta causa.


Algunas veces en las fuentes se ponen condensadores de tantalio  de bajo valor como 2.2uF que desias, pero yo personalmente no te los recomiendo.


Los condensadores autoregenerativos son los utilizados para las molinillos de cafe y otro tipo de motorcillos para evitar chiporeteo y interferencias.
Lo de autoregenerativo viene del echo que cuando salta una chispilla entre armadoras no se forma un tunel de carbono, el dielectrico impide que se cortocircuite el condensador


----------



## jorge alejandro (Sep 12, 2009)

hola tengo armado un amplificador de 12w por 9v y en realidad el grafico me da ambas obsiones condensadores electroliticos y ceramicos cual creen ustedes que serian los mas adecuados y ¿tendra que ver con la calidad de sonido? aparte que parlante podria ser el mas adecuado gracias


----------



## lpnavy (Sep 26, 2009)

basicamente un condensador electrolitico se usa para circuitos en que se necesite cambiar o renovar rapidamente la carga electrica, ejemplo los filtros de una fuente de poder ya que estos cargan a cierta capacidad y descargan rapidamente a diferencia de los ceramicos que su velocidad de descargas es menor. Si quieren investiguen en un libro de teoria electromagnetica alli les saldra con mas detalle del por que de cada uno.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 27, 2009)

En las fuentes para filtrar bien la tensión se usan tanto electrolíticos de alta capacidad y algunos cerámicos para hacer lo mas recta posible la salida.



			
				Willington dijo:
			
		

> en cambio los electroliticos llegan hasta los 2200 uF...


Tengo dos enfrente mio de 4700uF esperando a ser soldados en una fuente de laboratorio.



			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Si exceden el voltaje de un ceramico se perfora la ceramica y el capacitor se pone en corto.... en cambio cuando exceden el voltaje de un electrolitico el liquido en el interior se evapora e incrementa la presion hasta que explota la capsula de aluminio que lo cubre....


Interesante dato, no lo sabia.

thevenin ¿este puede ser el libro?

http://books.google.com.ar/books?id...eleccion+de+componentes"#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 27, 2009)

Sólo 4700?

Los hay de 10.000 y 22.000


----------



## BURZUM (Oct 14, 2009)

Aparte de la diferencia de capacidad, tensión, esta lo de la polarizacion pues los electroliticos son polarizados esto quiere decir q actuan como cualquier capacitor solo q se descarga por un solo electrodo (osea por el electrodo +), asi q si lo conectan en serie con una resistencia o lampara a una fuente de corriente alterna (de baja frecuencia para apreciar con detalle), en el ciclo positivo de 0 a Vmax la lampara encendera con una cierta potencia luminica variable luego cuando pase de Vmax a 0 la lampara se apagara y encendera con una potencia luminica variable (devido a q el capacitor se descarga).
Pero cuando entre en el semiciclo negativo la lampara no se encendera en ningun periodo de este.

Mientras q el capacitor ceramico no polarizado se descarga por ambos eletrodos comportandoce como una fuente mas en el circuito aumentando x2 la tensión del mismo.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 14, 2009)

BURZUM dijo:


> Aparte de la diferencia de capacidad, tensión, esta lo de la polarizacion pues los electroliticos son polarizados esto quiere decir q actuan como cualquier capacitor solo q se descarga por un solo electrodo (osea por el electrodo +), asi q si lo conectan en serie con una resistencia o lampara a una fuente de corriente alterna (de baja frecuencia para apreciar con detalle), en el ciclo positivo de 0 a Vmax la lampara encendera con una cierta potencia luminica variable luego cuando pase de Vmax a 0 la lampara se apagara y encendera con una potencia luminica variable (devido a q el capacitor se descarga).
> Pero cuando entre en el semiciclo negativo la lampara no se encendera en ningun periodo de este.
> 
> Mientras q el capacitor ceramico no polarizado se descarga por ambos eletrodos comportandoce como una fuente mas en el circuito aumentando x2 la tensión del mismo.


Bueno. ¿Conectar un electrolitico a corriente alterna? vamos a dejarlo ahí.
el uso siempre depende del circuito ¿alguien podia calcular el tamaño de un condensador cerámico de 10uF? ¿y el peso?
Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 14, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Sólo 4700?
> 
> Los hay de 10.000 y 22.000



Ya no... he visto algunos llamados "ultracapacitores" que vienen en el orden de los miles de Farads....si... escucharon bien... 3000 Farads... pero a voltajes muy pequeños (2 a 5V)

http://www.maxwell.com/ultracapacitors/datasheets/DATASHEET_MC_SERIES_1009361.pdf


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 15, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Ya no... he visto algunos llamados "ultracapacitores" que vienen en el orden de los miles de Farads....si... escucharon bien... 3000 Farads... pero a voltajes muy pequeños (2 a 5V)
> 
> http://www.maxwell.com/ultracapacitors/datasheets/DATASHEET_MC_SERIES_1009361.pdf


 
3000 Faradios?????????? 

yo me referia a uF

el condensador más grande que he visto en mi vida es de 2F, para amplificador de coches

saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 15, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> 3000 Faradios??????????
> 
> yo me referia a uF
> 
> ...


claro son 3000farad. pero por 5v


----------



## electromecanico (May 30, 2010)

Willington dijo:


> la polaridad se debe a que el dielectrico para trabajar necesita que cada electrodo sea de un material diferente, como una bateria de ahi el nombre de electrolitico de "electrolisis"


 esta claro por que los electroliticos estan polarizados y por que en los ceramicos no son polarizados ???


----------



## g.corallo (May 31, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> esta claro por que los electroliticos estan polarizados y por que en los ceramicos no son polarizados ???




hola los electroliticos tambien los hay no polarizados


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 6, 2010)

osea en una fuente podria usar no polarizados tambien??


----------



## HADES (Jun 6, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> osea en una fuente podria usar no polarizados tambien??



sip si podes solo que dichos electrolitos no polarizados deben llevar la marca N.P. que hace referencia a lo de no polarizados ademas generalmente en las fuentes se tiende a usar para suprimir ruidos que se intenten meter en la etapa de DC con un condensador de 100nF o en codigo "101" 100nF=104 

salu2!


----------



## Weisted (Jun 6, 2010)

Bueno, los capacitores para corriente continua se ven como circuitos abiertos debido a que tienden a cargarse, pero la aplicacion que tu le estas dando es de filtros, porque cuando regulas con un puente de diodos, no siempre se obtiene una senial continua al 100%, asi que en ese tipo de aplicaciones se usan electroliticos. A altas frecuencias se usan los ceramicos


----------



## g.corallo (Jun 6, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> osea en una fuente podria usar no polarizados tambien??




hola el problema de usar electroliticos no polarizados en fuentes casi siempre para la etapa de filtrado es que ya uno polarizado de gran tamaño (4700uf) es un poco cara pero los no polarizados son mas caros osea no convienen en este tipo de aplicacionç


saludos.


----------



## sotosky (Jun 6, 2010)

bueno los ceramicos son mas enfocados ha aplicaciones de altas frecuencias y a senales de control; debido a que estos no tienen polaridad.
ademas los valores de capacitancias son menores de 1 uF y soportan altos voltajes.
los capacitores electroliticos se emplean para aplicaciones de filtrado, y estos tienen polaridad por lo que no se usan en aplicaciones donde se esten utilizando senales cambiantes(dinamicas), ademas de q su respuesta en alta frecuencia se atenua debido a q por su alta capacitancia se comporta como una pila en carga y descarga,,, entre mayor sea la capacitancia en un capacitor este efecto sera mas notorio graficado contra tiempo de respuesta..


----------



## HADES (Jun 8, 2010)

sotosky dijo:


> bueno los ceramicos son mas enfocados ha aplicaciones de altas frecuencias y a senales de control; debido a que estos no tienen polaridad.
> ademas los valores de capacitancias son menores de 1 uF y soportan altos voltajes.
> los capacitores electroliticos se emplean para aplicaciones de filtrado, y estos tienen polaridad por lo que no se usan en aplicaciones donde se esten utilizando senales cambiantes(dinamicas), ademas de q su respuesta en alta frecuencia se atenua debido a q por su alta capacitancia se comporta como una pila en carga y descarga,,, entre mayor sea la capacitancia en un capacitor este efecto sera mas notorio graficado contra tiempo de respuesta..



gracias sotosky ese era mi punto en las fuentes los electroliticos se usan y los ceramicos tambien PERO no especifique creo que ese fue mi error los electroliticos generalmetne en capacitancias de 1000uF en adelante son los que se encargan del rizado los ceramicos deberian de ir antes de estos para suprimir los transitorios y las altas frecuencias que se "cuelan" de la red hacia el circuito salu2!


----------



## foso (Jun 8, 2010)

Algo que todavía no entiendo es porque a veces se pone un capacitor chico (cerámico) en paralelo con uno grande (electrolítico), por ejemplo a la salida de una fuente. Está claro que es para filtrar el ruido, pero ¿porqué agregarle una pequeña capacidad a una mucho mayor? ya que ésta tiene una impedancia mucho menor a la alta frecuencia.

Una vez le pregunté a un profe y me dijo que el chico era para la alta frecuencia. Bueno, pero si el chico es para la alta frecuencia con el grande debería bastar.¿¿??


----------



## g.corallo (Jun 8, 2010)

foso dijo:


> Algo que todavía no entiendo es porque a veces se pone un capacitor chico (cerámico) en paralelo con uno grande (electrolítico), por ejemplo a la salida de una fuente. Está claro que es para filtrar el ruido, pero ¿porqué agregarle una pequeña capacidad a una mucho mayor? ya que ésta tiene una impedancia mucho menor a la alta frecuencia.
> 
> Una vez le pregunté a un profe y me dijo que el chico era para la alta frecuencia. Bueno, pero si el chico es para la alta frecuencia con el grande debería bastar.¿¿??




hola en esa aplicacion el electrolitico seria el filtro grande y el ceramico seria para el filtrado fino


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 8, 2010)

alguien que le gusten las formulas matematicas,  lo podra explicar con alguna,  esto del uso de un electrolitico polarizado para el rizado de la fuente ya rectificada mas uno en paralelo ceramico para filtrar el ruido de linea


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> alguien que le gusten las formulas matematicas,  lo podra explicar con alguna,  esto del uso de un electrolitico polarizado para el rizado de la fuente ya rectificada mas uno en paralelo ceramico para filtrar el ruido de linea


Alguien ya lo hizo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 9, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Alguien ya lo hizo:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


 
muy bueno el link, pero no encontre nada sobre los capacitores agregados tipo ceramicos para el filtrado de los transitorio de alta frecuencia, y que restaria para evitar el % de rizado que queda tal vez un choque , aunque en valvulares es comun el uso pero en transistores no tanto por que??


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 9, 2010)

Un detallito constructivo de interés: los electrolíticos se hacen enrrollando dos papeles metalizados con dos papeles que contienen el electrolito y que los separa. Es decir, el condensador se hace enrrollando conductores. Exactamente igual que una bobina.

Eso implica que los condensadores electrolíticos tienen una inductancia muy elevada, además de una resistencia equivalente en serie elevada.

Por otro lado, los condensadores cerámicos se hacen intercalando conductores con un pequeño separador cerámico. Eso es lo mismo que poner pequeños condensadores en paralelo. De esta manera, la inductancia es muy muy pequeña, así como la resistencia en serie.

Por eso, a alta frecuencia, los condensadores electrolíticos son muy malos y no se comportan como condensadores. Para eliminar esto, se ponen los cerámicos, que aunque tienen una capacidad muy baja, a alta frecuencia eliminan el mal comportamiento de los electrolíticos.

De ahí que se pongan siempre en paralelo los dos tipos de condensadores en todas las fuentes de alimentación. Y de ahí que en los circuitos digitales se pongan pequeños condensadores cerámicos directamente en los pines de alimentación, para filtrar los picos de consumo que suelen tener dichos circuitos.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 9, 2010)

Beamspot dijo:


> De ahí que se pongan siempre en paralelo los dos tipos de condensadores en todas las fuentes de alimentación. Y de ahí que en los circuitos digitales se pongan pequeños condensadores cerámicos directamente en los pines de alimentación, para filtrar los picos de consumo que suelen tener dichos circuitos.


 cual es la formula para calcular los ceramico para una fuente


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 9, 2010)

Muy difícil: 100nF y el doble del voltaje nominal. Es lo estándar y lo habitual. Sin cálculos.

Para desacoplos en un circuito digital, la cosa se complica, ya que cuenta mucho la ubicación y el rutado de la PCB, así como el integrado. En algunos casos, como FPGA, la cosa se complica aún más, llegando a poner varios de diferentes valores en paralelo, y generalmente con la ubicación muy estudiada.


----------



## foso (Jun 10, 2010)

Beamspot muy buena tu explicación. Me convenció. Me acordé del circuito equivalente del capacitor que habré estudiado en su tiempo en la universidad.
La explicación era más bien física que matemática.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2010)

El capacitor de cerámico en la fuente de alimentación tiene algo de mito y algo de realidad, lo que comenta @Beamspot es correcto, ya que corrige la SNL (Inductancia Serie Equivalente) de los electrolíticos de la fuente cosa que se comentaba en el post al que me referí, incluso con dibujos:
Ver el archivo adjunto 27028​Pero entre la fuente y la placa del amplificador existe una conexión mediante 1 o 2 conductores de un cierto largo, estos conductores crean una inductancia en serie con la placa que puede causar inestabilidad en altas frecuencias y el cerámico queda del lado incorrecto de esta inductancia.
Considerando esto el capacitor de 100nF posee poco sentido si está colocado sobre la fuente, pero si es importante si está colocado sobre la placa amplificadora.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 23, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El capacitor de cerámico en la fuente de alimentación tiene algo de mito y algo de realidad, lo que comenta @Beamspot es correcto, ya que corrige la SNL (Inductancia Serie Equivalente) de los electrolíticos de la fuente cosa que se comentaba en el post al que me referí, incluso con dibujos:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 27028​Pero entre la fuente y la placa del amplificador existe una conexión mediante 1 o 2 conductores de un cierto largo, estos conductores crean una inductancia en serie con la placa que puede causar inestabilidad en altas frecuencias y el cerámico queda del lado incorrecto de esta inductancia.
> Considerando esto el capacitor de 100nF posee poco sentido si está colocado sobre la fuente, pero si es importante si está colocado sobre la placa amplificadora.



no consigo un condensador ceramico de 10pf, puedo colocar uno de 22 es decir la nomenclatura dice 22 como hago puedo colocar 2 en paralelo o cual seria la mas adecuada opcion es decir es posible colocar en seieo paralelo condensador ceramicos


----------



## miguelus (May 23, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> no consigo un condensador ceramico de 10pf, puedo colocar uno de 22 es decir la nomenclatura dice 22 como hago puedo colocar 2 en paralelo o cual seria la mas adecuada opcion es decir es posible colocar en seieo paralelo condensador ceramicos



Buenos días.

Si pones en paralelo dos Condensadores de 22pF tendrás un el equivalente a un Condensador de 44pF - Las capacidades en paralelo se suman.

Si no consigues un Condensador de 10pF, prueba con uno de 8,2pF o uno de 12pF.

También puedes poner dos Condensadores de 22pF en serie, tendrás una capacidad de 11pF (22 x 22) / (22 + 22) = 11.

Sal U2


----------



## transistor2020 (May 23, 2014)

ok gracias el minimo que consegui fue 22 pondre 2 de 22


----------

